# 1938 Elgin Robin and a few questions



## Velolove (Oct 5, 2012)

I recently acquired a 1938 Elgin Robin and I'm trying to determine, and track down, the missing bits. Can someone please tell me: 1) The style of grips the bike should have, 2) If anyone has the chainguard, in the correct color, that I'm missing, 3) Is there anything else that I'm missing? I've seen some of them with a large chrome tail light on the rear fender and some without. There are no mounting holes where one might have been. I've also seen what looks like a tombstone reflector on the bottom of the fender where this one has a small round faceted one. I know the original tires are going to be hard to come by, but if anyone has some Allstate Balloon whitewalls they want to sell or trade, I'll be looking for those as well. Thank you.


----------



## Rust_Trader (Oct 5, 2012)

Wow that's nice


----------



## dfa242 (Oct 5, 2012)

Sorry I can't help you with your missing bits but that is one beautiful bike - good for you!


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 5, 2012)

That thing is GORGEOUS! What's up with all these Robins popping up outta nowhere lately???


----------



## Nickinator (Oct 5, 2012)

fordmike65 said:


> That thing is GORGEOUS! What's up with all this Robins popping up outta nowhere lately???




Ikr.  I guess when 1 domino falls it triggers a chain of them.

Beautiful bike also!

Nick.


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 5, 2012)

Maybe one will fall into my lap next...along with a winning Lotto ticket.


----------



## prewarkid (Oct 5, 2012)

*Chainguard*

Beautiful example in original paint.    I don't think this model used a chain guard.  I have a early example just like this one in black and cream and it doesn't have a chain guard.


----------



## Velolove (Oct 5, 2012)

prewarkid said:


> Beautiful example in original paint.    I don't think this model used a chain guard.  I have a early example just like this one in black and cream and it doesn't have a chain guard.




Good to know! There were no indications that a chainguard had ever been on there--I just assumed. Anything else missing?

Thanks for all of the feedback. I'm a big fan of keeping bikes original and this one makes it easy!


----------



## dfa242 (Oct 5, 2012)

_"...I'm a big fan of keeping bikes original and this one makes it easy!" _

Indeed it does - please continue to treat is as the nice original specimen that it is.


----------



## prewarkid (Oct 5, 2012)

*Headlight & tank*

I have seen these with different type of reflectors. Mine has a persons tombstone reflector.  I don't know if it was factory equipment or not.   If yours doesn't have holes then I would just leave the rear fender aLone. 

Can you do me a favor?!?  

Please take pictures of the inside of the tank and the  head light with the cover off.  I'm hopping the guts are still there.  I need to wire my bike and it's always great to see examples.     

Thanks!


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Oct 5, 2012)

*36/37 Robin*

36/37 Robin Not Missing anything/ Nice Bike


----------



## bike (Oct 5, 2012)

*I am pretty sure thsi is early*

38 used short seatpost this frame has the long seatpost and it makes it look like the blimp (tank) is rising infront


----------



## csx65 (Oct 5, 2012)

*elgin robin*

Sweet....bike. What would it take to buy?


----------



## Velolove (Oct 5, 2012)

I really appreciate all of the info that has been shared with me thus far. I've also had several requests and offers to buy this one off me, but it's not for sale at this time.


----------



## csx65 (Oct 5, 2012)

*elgin robin*

Thanks, keep me in mind...


----------



## Larmo63 (Oct 5, 2012)

Go to Nostalgic.net to see a few of these bikes for reference.


----------



## aasmitty757 (Oct 5, 2012)

*Nice Robin*

Great looking bike! One of the best looking original paint ones I have seen!

My Fall of 1937 built Robin has the short seat post making the tank look more horizontal.


----------



## Leroy Ostrander (Oct 6, 2012)

Those are the coolest tanks I've ever seen.


----------



## dogdart (Oct 6, 2012)

fordmike65 said:


> Maybe one will fall into my lap next...along with a winning Lotto ticket.




Ha , me too


----------



## jdbryant (Oct 6, 2012)

*Elgin Robin*

First off, this is a very nice bike and congrats on the find. What kind of price would it take to make this mine? Just throwing it out there.


----------



## Velolove (Oct 11, 2012)

*Serial number chart?*

Is there a serial number chart for Elgins out there somewhere? I've searched, but have yet to find one. I now see the differences in the frames between the early and later Robin's and I'm curious if I can put a more specific date to mine. Thanks!


----------



## kccomet (Oct 11, 2012)

i have some tires sent you a pm


----------



## cds2323 (Oct 11, 2012)

I believe Robin frames were made by Westfield. Try the Westfield/Columbia charts.


----------



## dfa242 (Oct 11, 2012)

I'm sure one of the Elgin guys here can give you the year of manufacture if you post the serial number.  I'm glad you asked - gave me an excuse to covet this cool bike again.


----------



## thebicyclejungle (Oct 11, 2012)

Fab score!! This is a great looking original Elgin Robin bike!! Glad you're not takin it apart.  Congrats


----------



## bikewhorder (Oct 13, 2012)

The Robin I've seen had grips like these that memory lane sells 
http://www.memorylane-classics.com/images/Bike Grips/Elgin Pointed.JPG 
And there was a guy @ trexlertown who had an original cream colored set in nice shape.  I don't think he ended up selling them, If your interested I could pm you his #.    

I'm curious, did you score that bike @ a local auction?


----------



## Velolove (Jan 1, 2013)

*Post holiday update*

I'm having some issues with my account, but I'm going to try one more time. I finally had the chance to detail the Robin. It's amazing how well the original paint shined up after removing some oxidation and a film of dirt and dust. The original tires had to be (carefully) hacksawed off. The remains of the tubes and rimstrips were one with the rims so they had to be carefully separated as well. I added some new (repop) grips and a set of cream tires to finish it off. Once I finish some work on the pedals, he'll be ready for a life of leisure. I'm thrilled to be the proud owner of this one.

Before





After
















Thanks to everyone who helped me with information.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 1, 2013)

That bike came out pretty nice. I have my Robin apart right now for a good detailing/service so it will be ready for another 75 years! V/r Shawn


----------



## Larmo63 (Jan 1, 2013)

Jeez, will you guys quit posting all of these awesome bikes?

Drool........


----------



## Dave K (Jan 1, 2013)

Amazing bike!!!!  Thanks for posting the pictures


----------



## dfa242 (Jan 2, 2013)

Man, that's a beautiful bike - good for you!


----------



## bikesnbuses (Jan 4, 2013)

That bike is AWESOME and the kind of bike that keeps us all bike hunting!!


----------



## kccomet (Jan 4, 2013)

great bike sent you a pm


----------



## 1918 Ranger (Jan 6, 2013)

X2 X3 X4.  Beautiful bikes. 


1918 Ranger


----------

